# Whats a "Go Fres"



## ship (Nov 16, 2011)

Hint - presented in the USITT XXX Blennial "Theatre Technology Exhibit" convention from XXX date as per article #15 by _________.

Never tried it, though I did convert a set of Century #1560's into [-]Linenbacher[/-] Linnebach projectors based off this article.

(Thanks Derek buddy on the spell check!) And as normal - you old timers, no reply for like a week - though colorful hints are fun in adding to it. See below in stuff like yes and no. Or was that no and yes?

In the end wanting the year and which biennial it was. Should be on the USITT website - or if not, something we can post in useful booklet?


----------



## zmb (Nov 16, 2011)

Just going off the name "Go Fres", it is an instrument that can handle gobo projection while having a soft edged beam. Really not sure how that could work however.


----------



## erosing (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a pattern projector. 3rd Biennial. 1991. By Mark Zetterberg.

Expanding now that I'm in front of a real computer. It is a method of using a fresnel as a pattern projector. In short, the fresnel is opened up, lens removed, the reflector is either removed or covered and then the fixture closed back up. Using a medium of Black wrap in the original (though I've seen aluminum applied nicely too) a pattern is cut out and slotted into the gel slot. The "go-fres" has a few advantages over using ERSs such as ease of focus and price (both for custom patterns and Fresnel v. ERS). The removal/covering of the reflector prevents multiple images, while the removal of the lens allows for a sharp image.


----------



## ship (Nov 19, 2011)

Arez said:


> It's a pattern projector. 3rd Biennial. 1991. By Mark Zetterberg.
> 
> Expanding now that I'm in front of a real computer. It is a method of using a fresnel as a pattern projector. In short, the fresnel is opened up, lens removed, the reflector is either removed or covered and then the fixture closed back up. Using a medium of Black wrap in the original (though I've seen aluminum applied nicely too) a pattern is cut out and slotted into the gel slot. The "go-fres" has a few advantages over using ERSs such as ease of focus and price (both for custom patterns and Fresnel v. ERS). The removal/covering of the reflector prevents multiple images, while the removal of the lens allows for a sharp image.



Well done!


----------

